# Dont count your chickens!



## PrinceVlad (9/4/16)

So the whole of last week I contemplated what kit to get, what my budget would be, read reviews and all the posts on here. At last I decided on Thursday that I would get the VTC Mini with Cubis tank and PM'd @Morne from Noonclouds(the opening special had a very good price) that I would pick up the kit on Friday afternoon. 

I left the office at about 13h30 with my whole afternoon planned. I would go pick up my daughter from school, go home, pick up the rest of the family and go to the shop. I planned that at 16h00 I would have my grubby hands on the VTC and by Friday night I would be vaping away. I couldn't wait!

So I pick up my daughter and make a quick stop at the garage to get a colddrink. As I drive into to garage to park at the quickshop.....WHAMMO....another car drives into me and brings with it a R3500 excess payment!

There goes my plans, my VTC and my Friday night vaping. So, alas, my vaping plans will have to be put on hold!

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (9/4/16)

Very sorry to hear that @PrinceVlad 
Hope you recover quickly from that so you can get on the vape train.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (9/4/16)

Oh, I feel for you, brother. I wish there was 'sympathy' button to click (I just don't know what to select that accurately captures the sentiment - can't click 'like' or 'agree' and certainly not 'winner').

With any luck, you'll be telling this story later, vape in hand, big smile on your face.

If it's any consolation, there will be a time when this hiccup will represent only the merest of delays in your vaping career.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (9/4/16)

not nice at all. I wish you all the best, it truly is not a nice feeling to look forward to something , and it does not work out as planned. look on the bright side though, at least no one got hurt. Good luck.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (9/4/16)

That is kak sorry to hear. Does anyone not have a spare iJust two kit lying around they want to sell cheap? I am happy to make a small contribution of R200 towards the ijust to help you get vaping.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> So the whole of last week I contemplated what kit to get, what my budget would be, read reviews and all the posts on here. At last I decided on Thursday that I would get the VTC Mini with Cubis tank and PM'd @Morne from Noonclouds(the opening special had a very good price) that I would pick up the kit on Friday afternoon.
> 
> I left the office at about 13h30 with my whole afternoon planned. I would go pick up my daughter from school, go home, pick up the rest of the family and go to the shop. I planned that at 16h00 I would have my grubby hands on the VTC and by Friday night I would be vaping away. I couldn't wait!
> 
> ...


Ah dude that sucks! There's nothing more infuriating than having to pay for someone else's carelessness. You and your daughter are ok though, right?


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> That is kak sorry to hear. Does anyone not have a spare iJust two kit lying around they want to sell cheap? I am happy to make a small contribution of R200 towards the ijust to help you get vaping.


I'll chip in R200, but lets see if we can get to R1200 for that VTC Mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (9/4/16)

@PrinceVlad, if you can arrange a courier I can send you a IPV D2. I am sure their is a member to hook up an Atty.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Marius Combrink (9/4/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> That is kak sorry to hear. Does anyone not have a spare iJust two kit lying around they want to sell cheap? I am happy to make a small contribution of R200 towards the ijust to help you get vaping.


 winner winner. I have an ijust tank to pif. If we can just get a battery

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (9/4/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> winner winner. I have an ijust tank to pif. If we can just get a battery


Excellent thank you Marius. Another kind member has offered a mod.


----------



## Petrus (9/4/16)

I will send a battery with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Marius Combrink (9/4/16)

Great so we have a tank and a mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (9/4/16)

Now just to get the gear to him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juno (9/4/16)

I take my hats of to you kind gentlemen doing a great thing!


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (9/4/16)

Excellent I'm proud of being part of this group, I have a orchid, but its a rta.


----------



## Marius Combrink (9/4/16)

Petrus said:


> Now just to get the gear to him


Im sure the R200 @OnePowerfulCorsa offered can cover the shipping to me and then I can go drop it off


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (9/4/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Im sure the R200 @OnePowerfulCorsa offered can cover the shipping to me and then I can go drop it off


Sure. PM me the details.


----------



## Petrus (9/4/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Sure. PM me the details.


Send


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (9/4/16)

Sorted. And he doesn't even know


----------



## Marius Combrink (9/4/16)

Perfect. Lets just wait for @Prince


OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Sure. PM me the details.


Cool. Lets just wait for @PrinceVlad to respond then we can finalise this


----------



## Silver (9/4/16)

You guys are all legends!
Amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (9/4/16)

Silver said:


> You guys are all legends!
> Amazing


I agree.


----------



## Petrus (9/4/16)

Hehe, this is what happens when watching rugby and......... brandy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (9/4/16)

Well done guys! You all rock

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/4/16)

Well as long as you and your daughter are cool!!! Also have a tank I can pay forward of needs be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (9/4/16)

Awesomeness right there. 

Well done guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenyZA (9/4/16)

Wow nice!! What a fantastic community. I got here on the back end but plz let me know if you are still looking for shipping funds. I'll happily help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (10/4/16)

Hi Guys 

Don't know what to say. That you still get people willing to do something like this in this day in age is amazing!

I really appreciate it, but it is really not necessary, at least I have the twisp so that will have to do for the time being until I can afford something else. It just wouldn't feel right to accept.

I really appreciate it Thanks.

Prince

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaping Charm (10/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Don't know what to say. That you still get people willing to do something like this in this day in age is amazing!
> 
> ...


Hey bro

I can send you some E-Juice to complete the package   

Let me know 

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (10/4/16)

I don't like to use words like amazing, awesome etc. But this vaping community on Ecigssa really are an awesome bunch.

Respect.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silent Echo (10/4/16)

Sorry to hear about that @PrinceVlad. It's a terrible feeling when something like that happens. 

This community never ceases to amaze me. Glad to be apart of it.


----------



## Andre (10/4/16)

Ama-Zing peeps, well done. And take the goodies @PrinceVlad, you shall get the opportunity to pay it forward along the line.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chezzig (10/4/16)

I can help too Guys ... I have a spare Mod and tank .. Let me know if it's still needed.. Sorry to hear about your accident @PrinceVlad !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Marius Combrink (10/4/16)

Andre said:


> Ama-Zing peeps, well done. And take the goodies @PrinceVlad, you shall get the opportunity to pay it forward along the line.


Exactly. Once you are back on tour feet and tou can afford the vtc tou can pay this forward


----------



## Deckie (10/4/16)

Hey guys - you are true legends true to the Vaping Community spirit...... I have a Smok TFV4 I never use if need be, I'd rather Pif it than sell it.... and plenty of juice that's not for me!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (10/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well as long as you and your daughter are cool!!! Also have a tank I can pay forward of needs be.


Truly sorry about the bad spelling review, it truly was an honest mistake. Forgive me


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/4/16)

@PrinceVlad let us know what you decide.


----------



## Greyz (10/4/16)

One word is all I got and that's "Flabbergasted" it's the only word I know that describes the look on my face. I'm totally impressed at the lengths the vapers here go to to help another out!

You guys are true Vape hero's in my books!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Lushen (10/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Don't know what to say. That you still get people willing to do something like this in this day in age is amazing!
> 
> ...




@PrinceVlad if you change your mind about the gear, just send me a note. I have some 6mg juices that I will make a plan to get to you as well. That should keep you going for a while till you recover.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (10/4/16)

Hi Guys. Seems like I have been sorted with kit. Thanks @Chezzig. This is one awesome community! Thanks to everyone else for being willing to help.

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Morne (10/4/16)

@PrinceVlad 
Only read this post now.... Wow man, that's just bad luck. Sorry to hear. 

Seeing you were on your way to my shop when this happened, please stop by when you can. I would like to give you some stuff to get you going again. 

Hope to see you soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Marius Combrink (11/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys. Seems like I have been sorted with kit. Thanks @Chezzig. This is one awesome community! Thanks to everyone else for being willing to help.
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


And people say angels dont exist. Well done @Chezzig for making a difference. And a big thanks to all in this wonderfull community who was willing to help a fellow vaper. 

Enjoy your new vape @PrinceVlad hope you enjoy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (12/4/16)

Hi Guys

I still cant believe it, my package has arrived! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you @Chezzig, you are awesome! Considering how I feel now I can't wait to be in a position to do the same for someone else! I really appreciate this!

Heres my gift

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 8


----------



## Vaping Charm (12/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I still cant believe it, my package has arrived! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you @Chezzig, you are awesome! Considering how I feel now I can't wait to be in a position to do the same for someone else! I really appreciate this!
> 
> Heres my gift


Happy Vaping Buddy it looks amazing    

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/4/16)

So many amazing people here!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cave Johnson (12/4/16)

I read the first post and thought '_I'm sure we can chip in and get this dude some gear, I should suggest it'_
Then I read further and wow, mad respect to everyone who was so quick to lend a helping hand.

EDIT: Was forumless the weekend so only saw this now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (12/4/16)

...and again this community comes to the rescue, amazing bunch of people you all are !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05 (12/4/16)

Only saw this now, hope you and your daughter are ok and your car gets sorted.

This community is really awesome. well done to everyone who was willing to help

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/4/16)

Wow thats amazing @Chezzig !

And to everyone else who so kindly offered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chezzig (12/4/16)

its an absolute pleasure @PrinceVlad  Enjoy !!!I'm thrilled I could help out a fellow Vaper. This is only the start to your vaping journey, it certainly is exciting so hold tight.. there is so much to explore.
Keep us posted

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Waine (12/4/16)

This thread shows the good will and warmth of its members. Such a nice gesture. Makes me feel like I am part of a worthy community.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Too cool! Big ups to everyone involved!


----------



## PrinceVlad (12/4/16)

So I received my Cuboid earlier today. Fully charged it, filled the tank with some Paulies Pistachio Nut juice I also received in my package. Let the tank sit for about an hour, remove from the charger, power and I take my first draw, just how Im used to with the Twisp......HOLY CRAP....I think I dropped a lung! Luckily I wasnt in my car because I wouldnt be able to see through the windscreen! This thing is WOES! But NICE!

Now I just need to know what fruity juice there is thats nice....I dont think I'll be able to do the Pistachio the whole day. What do you guys suggest? I got a whole lot of flavours so I'll try some. Also, if I change the juice, should I change the juice?


Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (12/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> So I received my Cuboid earlier today. Fully charged it, filled the tank with some Paulies Pistachio Nut juice I also received in my package. Let the tank sit for about an hour, remove from the charger, power and I take my first draw, just how Im used to with the Twisp......HOLY CRAP....I think I dropped a lung! Luckily I wasnt in my car because I wouldnt be able to see through the windscreen! This thing is WOES! But NICE!
> 
> Now I just need to know what fruity juice there is thats nice....I dont think I'll be able to do the Pistachio the whole day. What do you guys suggest? I got a whole lot of flavours so I'll try some. Also, if I change the juice, should I change the juice?
> 
> ...


Hehehe, yeah that vape must be pretty woes, yes you should change the juice when you change the juice 

So, how many chickens do you have now?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Lingogrey (12/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> So I received my Cuboid earlier today. Fully charged it, filled the tank with some Paulies Pistachio Nut juice I also received in my package. Let the tank sit for about an hour, remove from the charger, power and I take my first draw, just how Im used to with the Twisp......HOLY CRAP....I think I dropped a lung! Luckily I wasnt in my car because I wouldnt be able to see through the windscreen! This thing is WOES! But NICE!
> 
> Now I just need to know what fruity juice there is thats nice....I dont think I'll be able to do the Pistachio the whole day. What do you guys suggest? I got a whole lot of flavours so I'll try some. *Also, if I change the juice, should I change the juice?*
> 
> ...


Hi @PrinceVlad 

I am stoked that you came right and once again overwhelmed by the awesomeness of the members here. Big Kudos to you @Chezzig! Yes, it's always useful to change the juice if / when you change the juice ...  Haha - I would guess that was simply a typo and you probably meant coil? It would be ideal to use a different coil for each juice (of course, you don't have to throw away a coil after one tank, but rather you could just put that coil in a Ziplock bag until you use it again, rinse out the tank and insert the other coil etc.). However, I find that it's generally fine to use the same coils (or build and wick) with juices that are quite similar to each other (i.e. fruity) - but you would not necessarily want to use the same coil for a dessert and a fruity or a tobacco and a fruity for instance.

As far as the fruity juices that are nice goes, I can't really see on the pic what specific juices you have but it seems that you have a lot of Vapour Mountain's there. I've only tried the XXX, which was very good, but a lot of their other fruity juices like Berry Blaze, Strawberry etc. are also highly rated.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (12/4/16)

Sorry man, meant the coil.

Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (12/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Sorry man, meant the coil.
> 
> Sent from my ONE 3G HD using Tapatalk


You dont need to change the coil every time you change the juice. Just keep in mind that there is some of the previous juice still in the coil's wicking so it'll take a couple of puffs for the new juice to come through. Also keep in mind that some juices linger in the cotton for longer than others. I found that methols linger a liot longer and for some reason, Paulies Guava sticks to cotton like superglue so it might influence the flavour of the new juice for quite a while. 

In terms of fruity juices, have a look at Northen Cape Vape juice. The Burst and Ripple are both nice to me sice I like the fruity stuff too. Redrish isn't bad either although I don't get the connection to Liquorice at all... Still a very decent flavour though.

Creamy Clouds makes a VERY nice Juicy Pear and Caramel. 

If you're into desert flavours, Mr Hardwick's Debby Does Doughnuts (DDD) is awesome. 

On a side note, I'm glad to see you are up and running on your new kit. The Cuboid is a beast and really nice kit. 

Enjoy your journey and vape on!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (13/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> So I received my Cuboid earlier today. Fully charged it, filled the tank with some Paulies Pistachio Nut juice I also received in my package. Let the tank sit for about an hour, remove from the charger, power and I take my first draw, just how Im used to with the Twisp......HOLY CRAP....I think I dropped a lung! Luckily I wasnt in my car because I wouldnt be able to see through the windscreen! This thing is WOES! But NICE!
> 
> Now I just need to know what fruity juice there is thats nice....I dont think I'll be able to do the Pistachio the whole day. What do you guys suggest? I got a whole lot of flavours so I'll try some. Also, if I change the juice, should I change the juice?
> 
> ...


 Hi @PrinceVlad  Hahaha I did laugh when I read the above.. you'll get used to it quick quick and its so much more satisfying than a Twisp vape 
And the flavour gets so much better after the 2nd tank on the Crown.. that funny Cotton flavour goes away and the juice just shines. I don't change my coil when changing juices, I give the tank a wash and dry and fill up.

Vapour Mountains XXX ( There was a bottle in there) Is flipping amazing !!! its such a delicious fruit with a hint on Menthol.. absolutely amazing!! There is also a Vapor Mountain Berry Blaze in there that is superb!!

Happy Tasting

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NaZa05 (13/4/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Paulies Guava sticks to cotton like superglue so it might influence the flavour of the new juice



I found this out over the weekend. Put frappe in to try after the guava was completely out. 1 tank later the guava was still there so put it back in till I rewick.

@Chezzig i'll take a spare minikin next time you feeling generous again...Just saying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chezzig (13/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I found this out over the weekend. Put frappe in to try after the guava was completely out. 1 tank later the guava was still there so put it back in till I rewick.
> 
> @Chezzig i'll take a spare minikin next time you feeling generous again...Just saying


 hahahaha @NaZa05 aaaannnnnyyytthhing BUT my Minikins  This white one!!....... Man I love it !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrinceVlad (13/4/16)

@Chezzig did the Pistachio yesterday and tried the XXX. XXX is great, but the taste died down so I'm waiting for it it to kick in again.


----------



## NaZa05 (13/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> hahahaha @NaZa05 aaaannnnnyyytthhing BUT my Minikins  This white one!!....... Man I love it !



That blue gets dirty I know it hurts your eyes


----------



## Chezzig (13/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> That blue gets dirty I know it hurts your eyes


 Hahaha.. you know me too well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (13/4/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> @Chezzig did the Pistachio yesterday and tried the XXX. XXX is great, but the taste died down so I'm waiting for it it to kick in again.


 Aaah, that's strange.. It took me a few tank fulls of XXX to really appreciate it though.. and now.. I cant live with it in my life !!!! That and VM4 are my current all day vapes.


----------



## NaZa05 (13/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> Hahaha.. you know me too well


So if you donate it to me your eyes wont hurt and I promise to keep it clean for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (13/4/16)

Chezzig said:


> its an absolute pleasure @PrinceVlad  Enjoy !!!I'm thrilled I could help out a fellow Vaper. This is only the start to your vaping journey, it certainly is exciting so hold tight.. there is so much to explore.
> Keep us posted


WOW...WOW...@chezzig Awesome vaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (13/4/16)

NaZa05 said:


> So if you donate it to me your eyes wont hurt and I promise to keep it clean for you


 Hahaha, Ill def keep that in Mind @NaZa05 .. If I ever decide to part with her .. she's yours

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

